
The brewing City Council - Seattle Startup feud - turoczy
http://crosscut.com/2013/11/18/business/117499/brewing-city-council-seattle-startup-feud/
======
bcbrown
Email addresses of the City Council:
[http://www.seattle.gov/council/councilcontact.htm](http://www.seattle.gov/council/councilcontact.htm)

sally.clark@seattle.gov

sally.bagshaw@seattle.gov

tim.burgess@seattle.gov

jean.godden@seattle.gov

bruce.harrell@seattle.gov

nick.licata@seattle.gov

mike.obrien@seattle.gov

tom.rasmussen@seattle.gov

------
turoczy
As a single page: [http://crosscut.com/2013/11/18/business/117499/brewing-
city-...](http://crosscut.com/2013/11/18/business/117499/brewing-city-council-
seattle-startup-feud/?page=single)

